

After 40 hours of free mobile music, you will have to pay Pandora - RougeFemme
http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/after-40-hours-of-free-mobile-music-you-will-have-to-pay-pandora-01-03-2013/

======
matt_heimer
I've had a yearly subscription for a couple of years. They've replaced radio
for me and I haven't touched my mp3 library in years. If I'm coding then
Pandora is playing. We even have a Pandora channel that we used at our wedding
reception.

Between coding, driving, and the gym I probably listen to them 8-10 hours a
day, everyday. That's not even counting how much the kids and wife listen to
it (if only I could get them to stick with a naming convention for their
channels) A subscription is $36 dollars a year, just pay for it already.

------
geetee
You know what? If you're listening to over FORTY HOURS of Pandora per month,
they deserve to be tossed a buck.

edit: Glad to see the snarky title changed.

------
sharkweek
Did they get rid of this 99 cent fee structure at some point? I switched to
Spotify a while back, but when I stopped using Pandora over a year ago, this
99 cent fee for 40 hours+ of use was already the case.

I never really felt like 99 cents was a ridiculous amount to ask for from
someone like myself who was using their service a lot every month.

~~~
matt_heimer
Yes, they tried going unlimited with ads. I think they might still be
unlimited with ads using a browser and the return of 99 cents is for people
using the mobile app.

Out of curiosity, why the switch?

~~~
sharkweek
Switched because I love having a giant library of music as opposed to radio-
style playlists. Personal preference, really; as I think both services are
great.

------
patejam
So they're rolling back to their old payment structure? Sounds good, I was
fine paying $0.99 sometimes when I went over.

